# Coding help requested - Retrofit 609, 3AG



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

*Cic*

yes, I did - additionally I coded PDC.

I installed original rearview too - after installation and coding rearview works fine - so coding should have been sucessful!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprollonis said:


> yes, I did - additionally I coded PDC.
> 
> I installed original rearview too - after installation and coding rearview works fine - so coding should have been sucessful!


Strange...:dunno:


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

*Cic*

just coming from the car:

1. After changing Kombi_MID to Kombi_low in HU_CIC time setting works but  CIC shows time in format 24h Kombi in format 12h. Checked Zeit in Kombi caf and Zeitformat in HU_CIC caf, both show time format ausgelesen 24h - :dunno:

2. Changed CMB_media to CIC high - now FDL-Coding was possible without error - couldn't see any effects.

Any ideas?

Sprollonis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprollonis said:


> just coming from the car:
> 
> 1. After changing Kombi_MID to Kombi_low in HU_CIC time setting works but  CIC shows time in format 24h Kombi in format 12h. Checked Zeit in Kombi caf and Zeitformat in HU_CIC caf, both show time format ausgelesen 24h - :dunno:
> 
> ...


What is your CIC set to display under iDrive Settings?


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

CIC set is 24h - just played with the time format settings. It is really strange. 

I changed the profile from profile 2 to profile 1 and time setting in kombi changed to 24h format! Changing back to profile 2 changes time format in kombi back to 12h, CIC format keeps 24h.

but it is not possible to change time format in CIC to 12h - I don't know why.


----------



## mehigh (Mar 1, 2014)

You need to FDL Code HU_CIC -> 3004 SYSTEM_EINSTELLUNGEN -> EINHEITEN_MASTER to hmi

This will save all the settings to Hmi not the Kombi. Then you can set the time to whatever format you want.


----------



## UsmanHaider (Mar 10, 2020)

*Vo=3AG Coding guide request*



shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure what the issue with your time is, but your Combox issue is most likely the Bluetooth Option Code you have used. You have to use a Bluetooth Option Code without Telematics, like 644 instead of 633 or 639.


Hi,
Sorry if I sound dumb but I am new to coding and stuff. I need a guide of how to VO 3AG to enable reverse camera. Please advise what do I need to remove or add in Salapa to get an option for reverse camera.
My Car has NBT sytem, wide screen, does have pdc, 2015 UK model
thank you


----------

